

$60 LED light buld that lasts for 20yrs - wr1472
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-17788178

======
54mf
"The DoE challenged firms to develop a design that gave out a warm light
similar to that from an incandescent bulbs but was much more energy efficient.

Philips was the only entrant for the competition and its design underwent 18
months of testing before being declared a winner."

Uh. There have to be at least a dozen companies capable of developing this
sort of technology, right? Why did only one company enter the contest?

~~~
smackfu
Making their design fit the strict requirements for the $10 million prize was
probably not worth it for the competitors.

------
allenp
Most interesting part to me: "Production of 100 watt bulbs has ceased in the
US and Europe. Production of 60 watt bulbs has been stopped in Europe and is
being phased out in the US. From 2014, incandescent bulbs of 40 watts or above
will be banned in the US."

I had no idea - better stock up now so I can sell them on ebay in ten years!

~~~
laacz
I recall news, that some smart-ass in Europe still continued to sell 100W
bulbs as "heating elements", not bulbs :)

------
zokier
The article seems disappointingly light of any actual information about the
new light bulb. How it is different from current crop of LED lights? What is
its efficiency? Light output? Color reproduction? Surely just introducing a
LED light can not be news these days, much less front page material.

~~~
smackfu
The requirements for the prize are: "It would draw no more than 10 watts of
electricity, be truly dimmable, flip on and off without flicker or hesitation,
and emit a pleasant light. It would also have to fit into a standard socket
and last at least 20 years."

